

A Supreme Court win for Aereo would take the fight out of broadcasters - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2366860/opensource-subnet/a-supreme-court-win-for-aereo-will-take-the-fight-out-of-broadcasters.html#googleplus

======
stevep2007
Aereo's good-enough TV could inspire cable subscribers to cut the cord, making
broadcasters dependent on Aereo for advertising revenue.

